

Star wars fans build full size Millenium Falcon - rmason
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-20536090

======
thesimp
But what size is the Millennium Falcon? Already for years I have this link
with a very detailed explanation on the impossibilities of the internal &
external dimensions in my bookmarks:
[http://web.archive.org/web/20010330140327/www.synicon.com.au...](http://web.archive.org/web/20010330140327/www.synicon.com.au/sw/mf/falcon.htm)
Too bad that the original page is gone, not everything was captured.

